# Oregon AW131 wireless thermometer



## smoke (Dec 26, 2007)

First, Merry Christmas everyone! Received as a gift today an Oregon AW131 wireless thermometer. I'm having a problem with a signal between the transmitter and the receiver. The transmitter's light is blinking (instructions say that this is transmitting) the receiver's icon says no signal. I've reset both the components..has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## garyt (Dec 26, 2007)

Try turning one on first then the other and if that don't work turn both off again and turn the other one on first. that is the way my Redi check works on mine the recever must be turned on and registered  first.


----------



## low&slow (Dec 26, 2007)

Thats the same kind I have. Turn the transmitter on first, then the receiver. If it still dont work then I dont know. Maybe broke?


----------



## smoke (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks, I'll try both ways...also have emailed the company.


----------



## smoke (Dec 26, 2007)

Changed the batteries in the transmitter even though the one's removed showed no discharge and the darned thing started working...also noticed , as suggested, you must power up the transmitter prior to the receiver.


----------



## cman95 (Dec 27, 2007)

I have a OS aw131. Turn the receiver on first and then the probe. Should solve your problem.


----------



## chris_harper (Dec 27, 2007)

I can turn on either one first, makes no difference. I usually turn on the receiver first, but I have turned on the transmitter first before. Works great either way for me.


----------

